
Is negative PR still 'good' PR? - ryantmulligan

======
ryantmulligan
My web company <http://www.campusassassins.com> was recently featured in the
USA Today, but the article is what you might call 'negative.' It warns people
not to engage in the activity that my website organizes. Do you think that
negative PR is still good?

Here's the article

<http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2007-04-24-student-assassin-
game_N.htm>

~~~
omouse
I like it. The name is good too. Don't worry about school administrators. If
people want to play, they'll find a way to play

~~~
ryantmulligan
Thanks for the vote of confidence. I agree.

------
jward
I wouldn't exactly call that negative PR. They didn't blame you, or come out
and call you a monster. It was more of a casual reference. If my company was
featured that way in a large publication I'd be fairly happy.

As a side note, nice idea for a site. Every game I've been involved in was run
by hand. I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay $2 a person to organize it though.
Have you considered having an 'unlimited' account or the like for $100 or so?

~~~
ryantmulligan
No we haven't considered it directly. We've had a lot of trouble figuring out
how to price things though. An unlimited plan sounds like a pretty good idea.

~~~
rms
I think you would be better off charging $20 to host a game of up to 50
people. $2/person just seems really high to me. It's gotta be relatively cheap
for the organizer to take money out of the pot and put it towards your site.

edit: Read the article... you seem to be getting a decent amount of business,
maybe it's worth charging significantly more for an unlimited option. It's
certainly a hard service to price.

